# June 2010 Group Book Count



## Neekeebee

June is right around the corner, and since I don't see a June Group Book Count thread yet, I'll start one.

Happy reading, everyone!

Currently Reading:
*The American Patriot's Almanac* - William J. Bennett and John Cribb (K loc. 4308-4991)

Finished Reading:

6/2: *Faefever *- Karen Marie Moning (Sony, H/C 352 pages)
6/4: *Escaping Celia* - T. C. Beacham (K 3838 loc.)
6/8: *Helen's Babies* - John Habberton (K 1624 loc.) Funny read that was recommended in May Book Reading Game thread.
6/11: *Thin Blood* - Vicki Tyley (K 3580 loc.) Decent mystery, plot a tad aimless in the middle.
6/12: *Warriors* - George R. R. Martin and Gardner Dozois, Editors (H/C p647-736) I only got this anthology to read the GRRM story; not included in my 2010 book count.
6/16: *Oprah* - Kitty Kelley (Sony, H/C 544 pages)
6/17: *Smoky Mountain Tracks* - Donna Ball (K 4261 loc.)  Excellent dog mystery.
6/19: *Dreamfever* - Karen Marie Moning (Sony, H/C 400 pages)
6/21: *The Brass Verdict* - Michael Connelly (Sony, H/C 432 pages) 
6/22: *Rapid Fire* - Donna Ball (K 4302 loc.) 
6/24: *Gun Shy -Donna Ball* (K 3443 loc.) Hope she writes more in this series!
6/24: *The Carnivorous Carnival* - Lemony Snicket (K 2333 loc.)
6/27: *The Journalist and the Murderer* - Janet Malcolm (Paperback 176 pages)

 Best read of the month.

N


----------



## luvmy4brats

*June 2010*

*Finished*
76.

*Reading*
*The Highly Sensitive Child:* Helping Our Children Thrive When the World Overwhelms Them







_ by Elaine Aron _ - 5,684 locations - started 3/29
*The Red Pyramid* (Kane Chronicles, Book 1)







_ by Rick Riordan_ - 7,137 locations - started 5/4
*Moloka'i*







_ by Alan Brennert_ - 6,890 locations (for May Reading Game) - started 5/19

*Next*

*June Reading Totals: *

Samples 
1. 

 
January: 10 books; 68,621 locations 
February:18 books; 90,447 locations
March: 31 books; 180,164 locations
April: 5 books; 24,694 locations
May: 11 books; 45,016 locations


----------



## cagnes

1. The Prince Kidnaps a Bride (Lost Princesses, #3) by Christina Dodd (4705 locations) - finished 06/01
2. Immortal in Death (In Death, #3) by J.D. Robb (469 pages) - finished 06/02
3. The Lost Duke of Wyndham (Two Dukes of Wyndham, #1) by Julia Quinn (384 pages) - finished 06/03
4. Mr. Cavendish, I Presume (Two Dukes of Wyndham, #2) by Julia Quinn (384 pages) - finished 06/05
5. The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson (12789 locations) - finished 06/07
6. The Secret Diaries of Miss Miranda Cheever (Bevelstoke, #1) by Julia Quinn (384 pages) - finished 06/08
7. Yankee Wife (Quade, #1) by Linda Lael Miller (368 pages) - finished 06/09
8. What Happens in London (Bevelstoke, #2) by Julia Quinn (5402 locations) - finished 06/10
9. The Gladiator  by Carla Capshaw (3974 locations) - finished 06/11
10. Taming Charlotte (Quade, #2) by Linda Lael Miller (287 pages) - finished 06/12
11. Lost in Your Arms (Governess Brides, Book #5)  by Christina Dodd (384 pages) - finished 06/13
12. The Madness of Lord Ian Mackenzie (Highland Pleasures, #1) by Jennifer Ashley (5031 locations) - finished 06/14
13. Princess Annie (Quade, #3) by Linda Lael Miller (5494 locations) - finished 06/16
14. Love Only Once (Malory Family, #1) by Johanna Lindsey (358 pages) - finished 06/17
15. Tender Rebel (Malory Family, #2) by Johanna Lindsey (400 pages) - finished 06/18
16. An Offer From A Gentleman: The Epilogue II (Bridgertons, #3.5) by Julia Quinn - finished 06/19
17. The Curse of the Pharaohs (Amelia Peabody Mystery, #2) by Elizabeth Peters (285 pages) - finished 06/19
18. My Favorite Bride (Governess Brides, #6) by Christina Dodd (3436 locations) - finished 06/20
19. Romancing Mister Bridgerton: The Epilogue II (Bridgertons, #4.5) by Julia Quinn (1048 locations) - finished 06/20
20. Gentle Rogue (Malory Family, #3) by Johanna Lindsey (448 pages) - finished 06/21
21. The Magic Of You (Malory Family, #4) by Johanna Lindsey (432 pages) - finished 06/22
22. Say You Love Me (Malory Family, #5) by Johanna Lindsey (432 pages) - finished 06/23
23. The Present (Malory Family, #6) by Johanna Lindsey (352 pages) - finished 06/24
24. A Loving Scoundrel (Malory Family, #7) by Johanna Lindsey (3777 locations) - finished 06/25
25. Captive of My Desires (Malory Family, # by Johanna Lindsey (3723 locations) - finished 06/26
26. No Choice But Seduction (Mallory Family, #9) by Johanna Lindsey (3765 locations) - finished 06/27
27. My Fair Temptress (Governess Brides, Book #7) by Christina Dodd (3813 locations) - finished 06/28
28. The Bride (Lairds' Fiancees, #1) by Julie Garwood (384 pages) - finished 06/29
29. The Piano Teacher by Janice Y. K. Lee (336 pages) - finished 06/30


----------



## LauraB

6/4/10 Completed: Giovanni's Room , by James Baldwin, *2940 Kindle locations*
6/4 -6/5 Always Faithful , by William Putney, Paperback. *224 pages * *June Pick For Me Challenge Game
6/5 completed: Darkness Visible , by William Styron, Kindle *880 location*
6/5 begun: The Girl with the Dragon tattoo **on hold**
6/30 finished: The Passage , on kindle 17,054 locations


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. _Light of Eidon (Legends of the Guardian-King, Book 1)_ by Karen Hancock: 5230 locations. Begun 5/12, on location 3870 on 6/1, completed 6/5 -- read 1360 locations in June.
2. _Throne of Jade_ by Naomi Novik: 5964 locations. Begun 6/6, completed 6/21.
3. _By Reason of Insanity_ by Randy Singer: 7889 locations. Begun 6/22, completed 6/29.
4. _Black Powder War_ by Naomi Novik: 5297 locations. Begun 6/30, on location 489 on 6/30.

Running Totals: Final Totals:
Locations read in June: 15,702
DTB pages read in June: 
Books read start to finish in June: 2
Books read partially in June: 2


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in

1   Shadow of Power by Steve Martini, 464 pages...(into July)...
2   Dead in the Family by Charlaine Harris, 311 dtb pages, finished
3  Storm Prey by John Sandford, 147 pages finished....(into July)


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*6/1The Agony Column Earl Derr Biggs 944 loc. Mystery Kindle 6/1A Tree Grows in Brooklyn Betty Smith 8340 loc. Classics Kindle 6/2The Penguin Who Knew Too Much Donna Andrews 328 pp. Mystery DTB6/3Past Malice Dana Cameron 356 pp. Mystery DTB6/5The Abandoned Room Charles Wadsworth Camp 3206 loc. Mystery Kindle6/6Right Ascension David Derrico 3101 loc. Science Fiction Kindle6/7The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie Alan Bradley 5493 loc. Mystery Kindle6/8Behold, Here's Poison Georgette Heyer 5492 loc. Mystery Kindle6/9Treasure Island Robert Louis Stevenson 352 pp. Classics Audio6/10Uranium: War, Energy and the Rock that Shaped the World Tom Zoellner 6389 loc. Science Kindle6/12Radium Halos Shelley Stout 4550 loc. Fiction Kindle6/13The Strangely Beautiful Tale of Miss Percy Parker Leanna Hieber 5459 loc. Fiction Kindle6/14The Weed That Strings the Hangman's Noose Alan Bradley 5214 loc. Mystery Kindle6/15Quentins Maeve Binchy 448 pp. Fiction DTB6/17Hero Wanted Dan McGirt 4725 loc. Fantasy Kindle6/19She H. Rider Haggard 384 pp. Classic Adventure Audio6/23Stealing the Elf-King's Roses Diane Duane 6135 loc. Fantasy Kindle6/25The Curse of the Pharaohs Elizabeth Peters 320 pp. Mystery Audio6/28Her Royal Spyness Rhys Bowen 4472 loc. Mystery Kindle

Currently reading: 
Currently listening to: All Creatures Great and Small by James Herriot


----------



## Leslie

Reading or read (category R)

R1. Out of My Mind by M.L. Rhodes (1439 loc; started 5/31) ****
R2. The Day of the Triffids by John Wyndham (3043 loc; June "pick it for me" challenge)
R3. Home is the Sailor by Lee Rowan (4161 loc; manuscript, book due out in August) *****
R4. Poisoned Ivy by Scot D. Ryersson (71 pgs, PDF; manuscript, book due out June 20) *****
R5. Mad, Bad, and Dangerous to Know by Scot D. Ryersson (38 pgs, draft manuscript)
R6. Shining in the Sun by Alex Beecroft (4276 loc; started 6/11)
R7. Two Marked Men by Roland Graeme (4455 loc; started 6/10)


On the shelf to read (category W)

W1. Tales My Body Told Me by Wayne Courtois
W2. Strings Attached by Nick Nolan
W3. Catherine and the Captain by Margaret Lake
W4. Drawn Together by Z.A. Maxfield
W5. I Do Two by various authors
W6. Starlight by Jordan Castillo Price
W7. The Voice by Jordan Castillo Price
W8. Just the Right Notes by Sean Michael
W9. Down by the River by Rob Knight and B.A. Tortuga

Audiobooks (category A)

A1. Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (33 hrs; started 4/30) (23 hours in on 6/1) (finished, at last, on 6/19. ****)
A2. The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Steig Larson (16+ hrs., started 6/29)

Samples (Category A)

S1. Page from a Tennessee Journal by Francine Thomas Howard


----------



## pidgeon92

The Help -- Kathryn Stockett







-- 464 pages -- 6/5/10
Love You Hate You Miss You by Elizabeth Scott







-- 288 pages -- 6/1/10
Holly's Inbox by Holly Denham







-- 672 pages -- 6/19/10
Sister Wife







-- 176 pages -- 6/10/10
Money to Burn







-- 368 pages -- 6/18/10
So Much for That







-- 464 pages -- 6/24/10
Dark Places







-- 368 pages -- 6/27/10


----------



## Gayle

*Finished*
1. *Crocodile on the Sandbank* by Elizabeth Peters (library audible book) 8 hours 49 minutes 
(started about 4 hours in on June 1)
2. *Strings Attached* by Nick Nolan (Kindle) 5867 locations
3. *Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brothers Novel (Ian)* by Sierra Rose (Kindle) 7627 locations
4. *Rainwater* by Sandra Brown (DTB) 256 pages
5. *Stone Cold* by Robert B. Parker (library audible book) 5 hours 52 minutes
6. *No Place for a Lady* by Maggie Brendan (Kindle) 2711 locations
7. *Vision in White* by Nora Roberts (library book on Nook) 335 pages
8. *Atlantis Series* by Gena Showalter (bundle of 4 books + 1 novella) 17600 locations
9. *Critical Care* by Candace Calvert 2721 locations

*In Progress*

*The Poet* by Michael Connelly (library audible book) 15 hours ? minutes


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

*Books Read in June*
*1. Lover Mine 528 pages Kindle!
2. The Second Short Life of Bree Tanner 192 pages e-book (non Kindle) 
3. Dragonsblood 480 pages Kindle!
4. Dragonheart 560 pages Kindle!
5. Major Pettigrew's Last Stand 368 pages Kindle!
6. Bullet  368 pages Kindle!
7. A Pony for the Winter 63 pages DTB*

Currently reading:_Sabriel 336 pages DTB _
Up next: Victory of Eagles 342 pages Kindle!

*Read since 9/9*
Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time Book 1) 832 pages DTB
The Great Hunt (Wheel of Time Book 2) 705 pages DTB
The Dragon Reborn (Wheel of Time Book 3) 624 pages DTB
The Shadow Rising (Wheel of Time Book 4) 1008 pages DTB
The Fires of Heaven (Wheel of Time Book 5) 992 pages DTB
Lord of Chaos (Wheel of Time Book 6) 1011 pages DTB
A Crown of Swords (Wheel of Time Book 7) 896 pages DTB
The Path of Daggers (Wheel of Time Book 8 ) 704 pages DTB
Winter's Heart (The Wheel of Time Book 9) 625 pages DTB
Crossroads of Twilight (Wheel of Time Book 10) 864 pages DTB
Knife of Dreams (Wheel of Time Book 11) 1000 pages DTB
The Gathering Storm (Wheel of Time Book 12) 784 pages DTB 
An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander) 832 pages Kindle!
The Lightning Thief (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 1) 470 pages Kindle!
Tempted (House of Night Book 6) 336 pages Kindle!
Covet 496 pages Kindle!
The Hunger Games 384 pages Kindle!
Catching Fire 400 pages DTB
Once A Runner 296 pages Kindle!
Sea of Monsters (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 2) 288 pages Kindle!
Afraid 384 pages Kindle!
The Titan's Curse (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 3) 320 pages Kindle!
Assassin's Apprentice 464 pages Kindle!
The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 4) 368 pages Kindle!
The Bounty: The Malloy Family Book 1 252 pages Kindle!
The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 5) 400 pages Kindle!
His Lady Mistress 304 pages Kindle! 
Uhura's Song 384 pages Kindle!
Kiss Me Deadly 288 pages Kindle! 
The Eyre Affair 384 pages Kindle!
His Majesty's Dargon 384 pages Kindle!
Throne of Jade 432 pages Kindle!
Lost in a Good Book 432 pages Kindle!
Black Powder War 400 pages Kindle!
Well of Lost Plots 416 pages Kindle!
Restoree 256 pages Kindle!
Empire of Ivory 416 pages Kindle!
New Moon 608 pages Kindle!
Eclipse 640 pages Kindle!
Breaking Dawn 768 pages Kindle!
Midnight Sun 264 pages PDF
Something Rotten 416 pages Kindle!
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet 304 pages Kindle!
Flirt 192 pages Kindle!
Cheaper by the Dozen 224 pages DTB
Ender's Game 384 pages Kindle!
The Forgotten Garden 560 pages Kindle!
Dragonsinger 320 pages DTB
Dragonriders of Pern 832 pages Kindle!
Dragonsong 208 pages DTB
Dragondrums 256 pages DTB
Moreta: Dragonlady of Pern 384 pages Kindle!
Lover Mine 528 pages Kindle!
Short Second Life of Bree Tanner 197 pages e-book
Dragonfire 480 pages Kindle!
Dragonheart 560 pages Kindle!
Major Pettigrew's Last Stand 368 pages Kindle!
Bullet 368 pages Kindle!
A Pony for the Winter 63 pages DTB


----------



## KimME

1. Homer's Odyssey by Gwen Cooper
2. Moon Called by Patricia Briggs
3. Alone by Lisa Gardner


----------



## Andra

1.	Winds of Fury by Mercedes Lackey  432 pages
2.	The Merry-Go-Round by Donna Fasano  4058 locations
3.	No Place for a Lady by Maggie Brendan  2711 locations
4.	Daughter of Joy by Kathleen Morgan  3279 locations
5.	Even Now by Karen Kingsbury  6009 locations
6.	The Study Series Bundle by Maria V. Snyder  16762 locations
7.	Executive Retention by Maria Schneider  4356 locations
8.	Tracking Magic by Maria Schneider  2037 locations
9.	The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs by Olivia Darnell  11180 locations
10.	Murder With Peacocks by Donna Andrews  6416 locations
11.	Six Geese A-Slaying by Donna Andrews  2393 locations
12.	Cockatiels at Seven by Donna Andrews  2430 locations
13.	Swan for the Money by Donna Andrews  5515 locations
14.	Purses and Poison by Dorothy Howell  4151 locations
15.	Catch an Honest Thief by Maria Schneider  4319 locations
16.	Death Threads by Elizabeth Lynn Casey  4314 locations
17.	A Cast-Off Coven by Juliet Blackwell  4906 locations
18.	The Fifth Elephant by Terry Pratchett  6435 locations
19.	Going Postal by Terry Pratchett  6548 locations
20.	Making Money by Terry Pratchett  6263 locations
21.	Shadows of the Redwood by Gillian Summers  2698 locations
22.	The Night of Four Hundred Rabbits by Elizabeth Peters  3936 locations
23.	Sizzling Sixteen by Janet Evanovich  5032 locations


----------



## Geoffrey

A new month so soon?

1. Star Trek: Losing the Peace - William Leisner - Science Fiction - 100% - 4306 locations - 384 pages - started 5/31 - finished 6/1
2. Right Ascention - David Derrico - Science Fiction - 100% - 3101 locations - 224 pages - finished 6/5
3. Sick Puppy - Carl Hiaasen - Satire - 100% - 5701 locations - 526 pages - finished 6/8
4. Overtime - Charles Stross - Fantasy - 100% - 444 locations - 28 pages - finished 6/8
5. First Flight - Mary Robinette Kowal - Science Fiction - 100% - 374 locations - 23 pages - finished 6/9
6. Out of Bounds - T.A. Chase - m/m romance - 100% - 2386 locations - 149 pages - finished 6/10
7. Grantville Gazette volume 5 - Eric Flint - Alt. History - 100% - 6418 locations - 400 pages - finished 6/12
8. The Second Coming - David H Burton - Apocalypse - 100% - 6150 locations - 384 pages - finished 6/15
9. Stealing the Elf-King's Roses - Diane Duane - Fantasy - 100% - 6135 locations - 416 pages - finished 6/19
10. Grantville Gazette volume 6 - Eric Flint - Alt. History - 100% - 6359 locations - 397 pages - finished 6/22
11. Grantville Gazette volume 7 - Eric Flint - Alt. History - 100% - 7896 locatins - 497 pages - finished 6/25
12. Song of Kali - Dan Simmons - Dark Fantasy/thriller - 100% - 3614 locations - 480 pages - finished 6/26
13. Bareback - Chris Owen - m/m romance - 100% - 11706 locations - 372 pages - finished 6/27
14. Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card - Science Fiction - 100% - 7003 locations - 384 pages - finished 6/30


----------



## ladyknight33

*June 2010 45,721 locations*

1. *The Shack* William P Young 4055 locations
2. *Daughter of Joy* Kathleen Morgan 3279 locations
3. *Privleged Witness* Rebecca Forster 4304 locations
4. *Silent Witness* Rebecca Forster 4844 locations
5. *Hostile Witness* Rebecca Forster 5043 locations
6. *No Place for A Lady* Maggie Brendan 2711 locations
7. *Give Me Fever* Niobia Bryant 4257 locations
8. *The Shunning * Beverly Lewis 2533 locations
9. *Love Comes Softly * Janette Oke 2123 locations
10. *Daughters of Joy * Kathleen Morgan 3279 locations
11. *McClurgs 1L of a Ride* Andrew McClurg 6572 locations
12. *Critical Care* Candance Calvert 2721 locations


----------



## dnagirl

I can't believe it is June already!

As always, currently reading is in black, finished is in green and abandoned in red.

Continued from March (yes, I've been struggling with this one and spending more Kindle time than DTB)
1. _The Year's Best Science Fiction - 25th Volume  _ (DTB) - started 3/25/10, finished 6/7/10, 704 pages

Continued from May
1. _The Book Thief_ by Markus Zusak (Kindle) - started 5/30/10, finished 6/1/10, 6975 loc

June books
1. _The Alienist: A Novel_ by Caleb Carr (Kindle) - started 6/1/10, finished 6/5/10, 9319 loc
2. _72 Hours (Devlin Group, #1)_ by Shannon Stacey (Kindle) - started 6/2/10, finished 6/4/10, 2613 loc
3. _All I Could Bare: My Life in the Strip Clubs of Gay Washington D.C._ by Craig Seymour (Kindle) - started 6/6/10, finished 6/7/10, 2898 loc
4. _A New You_ by Hilary Bromberg (Kindle) - started 6/7/10, finished 6/9/10, 3669 loc
5. _Barack H. Obama: The Unauthorized Biography_ by Webster Griffin Tarpley (Kindle) - started 6/9/10, 17664 loc, 25% done
6. _The Passage: A Novel_ by Justin Cronin (Kindle) - started 6/10/10, finished 6/18/10, 17054 loc
7. _The Bad Beginning (Book #1)_ by Lemony Snicket (Kindle) - started 6/20/10, finished 6/21/10, 1305 loc
8. _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley (Kindle) - started 6/21/10, finished 6/23/10, 3725 loc
9. _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Stieg Larssen (Kindle) - started 6/24/10, finished 6/30/10, 8131 loc


----------



## chipotle

* = DTB library book, decided to go with an Italian theme this month (except #1)

1. What the Lady Wants by Jennifer Crusie - ok, started out slow
2.*Breathing Room by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - good
3. Home to Italy by Peter Pezzelli (free Kindle book) - ok
4. When in Rome by Gemma Townley - ok but heroine was pretty dumb
5. The Villa by Nora Roberts - ok
6. *The Italian Summer: Golf, Food & Family at Lake Como by Roland Merullo - good
7. The Amalfi Bride (Silhouette) by Ann Major - in progress
8. The Devil Served Tortellini by Shirley Jump (Food Series, Book Two) - in progress


----------



## mistyd107

I'm in 
1. Perfect-Judith Mcnaught 674 pgs PB Started 5/20/10 Finished 6/18/10     
2. Red Chaser-Jon Spoelstra 328 pgs 5,999 Loc K2 Started 6/19/10 Finished 6/28/10     
3. The Time of My Life-Patrick Swayze & Lisa Neimi 256 pgs 3,334 Loc K2 Started 6/28/10 Finished 7/1/10     

Completed in June:3 Total in 2010 so far:20


----------



## drenee

*Gone for a Soldier* by Jeff Hepple. K-book. locs. 8,000 - 15,000.
*Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet* by Jamie Ford. Sony. Lib. book. 303 pages. WOW!!
*The Pillars of the Earth* by Ken Follett. K-book. 19,042 loc. 
*Foul Play* by Janet Evanovich. Sony Lib. book. 234 pages.  

*Gone With the Wind* by Margaret Mitchell. Audiobook. Last 50%. :     
*I Gave You My Heart, but you Sold it Online* by Dixie Cash. 9 hrs. 45 min. 
*Starburst* by Robin Pilcher. 13hrs. 32min.


----------



## alexandtysmama

I'm in.

Finished
Burnt Offerings -Laurell K Hamilton - May
My Fair Lazy - Jen Lancaster (DTB) - May (Love, love, love her!!)

Reading:
Blue Moon - Laurell K Hamilton - currently 84%

What I'm on to next:
Whichever book is after Blue Moon! I'm reading the whole series beginning to end. The only books "allowed" in between are DTB in the bath.


----------



## Malweth

*☼**#*_*Title / Link*_*Author**Format*​*Start*​-*Finish**Genre*​*Size*​*Alt Link*​%​*☼**1.*_Shogun_James ClavellKindle​26 Apr 2010-?? ?? 2010HistF​26,188​http://​74%​*2.*_Crossroads of Twilight_ (WoT #10)Robert JordanAB iPod​20 May 2010-12 Jun 2010Fant​26:03:00​​100%​*☼**3.*_Knife of Dreams_ (WoT #11)Robert JordanAB iPod​13 Jun 2010-?? ?? 2010Fant​32:24:00​​27%​*Totals*​*Start*​-*Finish*​*Size*​​Total LocationsKindle​01 Jun 2010​-01 Jul 2010​9,428​​Total Audio HH:MMAB iPod​01 Jun 2010​-01 Jul 2010​25:55​​


----------



## Maxx

1.  A Game of Thrones (kindle) as of June 1, 55% through, completed June 19, 317 pages read
2.  Little Women (audiobook) as of June 1, 6% through, completed June 19, 494 pages read
3.  Hold Tight (audiobook) began June 19, completed June 23, 496 pages
4.  Milrose Munce and the Den of Professional Help (kindle), began June 21, completed June 30, 240 pages
5.  A Short History of Nearly Everything (audiobook), began June 23, completed June 25, 187 pages
6.  Bloodfever (audiobook), began June 25, 70% through as of June 30, 265

Total Compete Books Read in June:  3
Total Partial Books Read in June:  2

Total Pages Read in June:  1999


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING* 1._Singularity Sky (Unabridged)_Charles StrossScience FictionAudiobook13:06 hours06/03/20103.75 stars2._Vicious_Kevin O'BrienSuspenseKindle6,345 locations06/02/20103.25 stars3._Middlesex_Jeffery EugenidesNovelKindle9,496 locations06/06/20104.25 stars4._Spandau Phoenix (Unabridged)_Greg IlesSuspenseAudiobook26:31 hours06/21/20103.00 stars5._The Mists of Avalon_Marion Zimmer BradleyFantasyKindle21,543 locations06/24/20104.00 stars6._Serial_Jack KilbornSuspenseKindle471 locations06/10/20102.99 stars7._The Yiddish Policemen's Union_Michael ChabonNovelDTB418 pages06/13/20104.50 stars8._Zombie_Joyce Carol OatesNovelKindle1,990 locations06/16/20103.50 stars9._Mania_Craig LarsenSuspenseKindle4,893 locations06/22/20103.00 stars10._Geek Love (Unabridged)_Kathrine DunnNovelAudiobook15:27 hoursPushed Over11._Permutation City_Greg EganScience FictionImported DTB377 pages06/27/20104.00 stars12._Endurance_Jack KilbornSuspenseKindle5,698 locations06/29/20103.50 stars13._Manifold: Origin_Stephen BaxterScience FictionKindle7,783 locationsPushed Over

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**ACTUAL LOCS**ACTUAL PAGES**TOTAL EQ LOCS**TOTAL EQ PAGES*January25,5201,95658,7723,457February34,73469346,6972,737March31,9141,53057,9243,407April38,1761,07856,5023,324May31,1792,54174,3764,375June48,429179561,9443,644     *YTD ACTUAL LOCS**YTD ACTUAL PAGES**YTD EQ LOCS**YTD EQ PAGES*211,3308,593357,41121,025
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the totals in estimate equivalents (EQ)


----------



## Toby

FINISHED!!!

1. A Series of Unfortunate Events #11: The Grim Grotto by Lemony Snicket, 2636 Loc's, Good, 6/1/10
2. A Series of Unfortunate Events #12: The Penultimate Peril by Lemony Snicket, 2885 Loc's, Good, 6/4/10
3. A Series of Unfortunate Events #13: The End by Lemony Snicket, 2715 Loc's, Good,  Whoohoo!! I finished the series!! 6/7/10
4. Cherry Cheesecake Murder, A Hannah Swensen Mystery with Recipes by Joanne Fluke (Book #, 5486 Loc's, Excellent, 6/12/10
5. If You Want to Write by Brenda Ueland, 2634 Loc's, Good, 6/15/10
6. Sookie Stackhouse 8-Copy Boxed Set by Charlain Harris: Book 2, Living Dead in Dallas, (6036-10150 Loc's) Total = 4114 Loc's, Excellent, 6/15/10
7. The Science of Wealth: (3 book bundle, 10519 Loc's) - 3rd book -
   The Master Key System by Charles F. Haanel, Good, (7391-10519 Loc's) Total = 3128 Loc's, 6/18/10
8. Four to Score (Stephanie Plum, No. 4) by Janet Evanovich, 5003 Loc's, Excellent, 6/19/10
9. Catherine and the Captain by Margaret Lake, 10518 Loc's, Excellent, 6/27/10
10. Key Lime Pie Murder, A Hannah Swensen Mystery with Recipes by Joanne Fluke (Book #9), 5706 Loc's, Excellent, 6/27/10
11. The Power of Creative Intelligence by Tony Buzan, 1827 Loc's, Okay, nothing new to me, 6/28/10
12. Totally Tangled (Zentangle and Beyond!) by Sandy Steen Bartholomew, 51 Pgs., Excellent, 6/30/10

STOPPED READING:

1. Madam Bovary by Gustave Flaubert, 333 Loc, Ch. 2, Boring, 6/27/10


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  The Pied Piper - Ridley Pearson - 495 pages
2.  Shadow of Power - Steve Martini - 6848 locations
3.  Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins - 4857 locations
4.  Hostile Witness - Rebecca Forster - 5043 locations


----------



## worktolive

1. *Magic Bleeds* - Ilona Andrews - 384 p - 6/1 - Urban Fantasy. Beyond awesome *A++*
2. *Nobody's Baby But Mine* - Susan Elizabeth Phillips - 384 p - 6/3 - Contemp Romance *B+*
3. *Healing Heather* - Madison Layle - 1,644 loc - 6/3 - erotic novella - *C*
4. *Midnight's Ghost* - Sara Brookes - 1,775 loc - 6/4 - won in a contest, space opera, very cliched *D+*
5. *Undercover Lover* - Charlene Teglia - 1,057 loc - 6/5 - Freebie, short and hot *C*
6. *No Longer Mine* - Shiloh Walker - 4,603 loc - 6/5 - Contemp rom, very intense *B*
7. *Daughter of Joy* - Kathleen Morgan - 3,279 loc - 6/6 - Freebie - Good writing and story, but the religion aspects were way too heavy handed for me *C*
8. *Rock Me* - Cherrie Lynn - 5,541 loc - 6/6 - Contemp rom, loved the hero *B*
9. *Playing With Fire* - Gena Showalter - 384 p - 6/8 - PNR, good story, but heroine was too snarky *C*
10. *Virgin River *- Robyn Carr - 5,617 loc - 6/11 - Lovely, sweet contemp romance *B*
11. *Shelter Mountain* - Robyn Carr - 5,719 loc - 6/12 - Lovely rom. Hero almost too good to be true *B*
12. *Slave* - Cheryl Brooks - 3,592 loc - 6/13 - Freebie - humorous SciFi erotica, quite a combo *C+*
13. *Whispering Falls* - Robyn Carr - 5,244 loc - 6/13 - Can't get enough of Virgin River *B*
14. *A Virgin River Christmas* - Robyn Carr - 3,958 loc - 6/15 *C+*
15. *Pride Mates* - Jennifer Ashley - 4,736 loc - 6/17 - werewolf PNR, good worldbuilding *B* 
16. *The Scarlet Pimpernel* - Baroness Orczy - 4,086 loc - 6/19 - Free, Classic Georgian romance *B*
17. *Cry Sanctuary* - Moira Rogers - 3,039 loc - 6/19 - Freebie - another werewolf PNR *C+*
18. *My Reckless Surrender* - Anna Campbell - 384 p - 6/20 - Regency, great hero, twit heroine, hot *C+*
19. *Her Heart's Divide* - Kathleen Dienne - 1,082 loc - 6/21 - alternate reality erotic romance *C+*
20. *SEALED With a Kiss* - Mary Margret Daughtridge - 5,778 loc - 6/23 - Freebie, Contemp rom. refreshingly adult *B*
21. *Critical Care* - Candace Calvert - 2,721 loc - 6/25 - Freebie, Christian rom., religion a bit heavy *C*
22. *Seasons* - Lisa Gregory - 344 p. - 6/25 - Contemp romance *B*
23. *It Happened One Autumn* - Lisa Kleypas - 382 p - 6/26 - Regency, Wallflowers Book 2 *B+*
24. *Liberty Starr* - Rebecca Grant - 4,171 loc - 6/27 - Contemp cowboy romance, good characters *B*
25. *The Iron King* - Julie Kagawa - 4,938 loc - 6/27 - YA, girl finds out she is Fae *A*
26. *Secrets of the Tudor Court* - DL Bogdan - 5,893 loc - 6/30 - Freebie - depressing story, weak heroine, domestic abuse, author took serious liberties with the Tudors. *D+*

Best read of the month - Magic Bleeds, of course, but now I have to wait a whole year for the next one (sob)


----------



## Annalog

I'm in.


----------



## summerteeth

1. Persuasion by Jane Austen finished 6/1 - 3246 locations 
2. The Greater Inclination by Edith Wharton finished 6/2 - 2032 locations 
3. Heart of Darkness (Arcturus Paperback Classics) by Joseph Conrad finished 6/2 - 1411 locations 
4. Tales of the Jazz Age by F. Scott Fitzgerald finished 6/2 - 3373 locations ****
5. History of France by Charlotte M. Yonge finished 6/3 - 1210 locations *****
6. Alice Adams by Booth Tarkington finished 6/5 - 3159 locations 
7. Marie Antoinette: The Journey by Antionia Fraser finished 6/14 - 12167 locations
8. The Devil in the White City: Murder, Magic, and Madness at the Fair that Changed America by Erik Larson finished 6/16 - 7380 locations
9. The Clue of the Twisted Candle by Edgar Wallace finished 6/16 - 2926 locations
10. Roast Beef, Medium by Edna Ferber finished 6/16 - 1777 locations
11. The Lost City of Z: A Tale of Deadly Obsession in the Amazon (Vintage Departures) by David Grann finished 6/18/10 - 6141 locations
12. The Parasite by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle finished 6/18 - 673 locations
13. Hitler's Man in Havana: Heinz Luning and Nazi Espionage in Latin America by Thomas D. Schoonover finished 6/20 - 2744 locations
14. When Everything Changed: The Amazing Journey of American Women from 1960 to the Present by Gail Collins finished 6/23 - 8205 locations
15. The Bolter (Vintage) by Frances Osborne finished 6/25 - 5157 locations
16. Zen And the Art of Happiness by Chris Prentiss finished 6/25 - 761 locations
17. Havana Nocturne: How the Mob Owned Cubaand Then Lost It to the Revolution by TJ English finished 6/28 - 7796 locations
18. Who Killed King Tut?: Using Modern Forensics to Solve a 3,300-year-old Mystery by Michael R. King finished 6/28 - 2853 locations
19. The Gospel According to Coco Chanel: Life Lessons from the World's Most Elegant Woman by Karen Karbo finished 6/29 - 1905 locations
21. The Celtic Twilight: Faerie and Folklore by WB Yeats finished 6/29 - 1380 locations
22. Confession of a Buddhist Atheist by Stephan Batchelor started 6/29 - 4837 locations


----------



## Shandril19

Umm.... not a lot this month.

1) The Girl Who Played with Fire - Stieg Larsson - 10532 locations - 6/9/10
2) Poison Study - Maria Snyder - 4914 locations - 6/12/10
3) The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's nest - Stieg Larsson - 12793 locations - 6/15/10
4) A Reliable Wife - Robert Goolrick - 3944 locations - 6/22/10
5) A Clash of Kings - George R R Martin - 768 pages - 6/30/10


----------



## BTackitt

Book 1. The Scent of Shadows (Signs of the Zodiac #1) - 7779 K Loc Finished
Book 2. The Taste of Night (SoZ #2) - 6969 K Loc Finished
Book 3. The Touch of Twilight (SoZ #3) - 6166 K Loc Finished
Book 4. City of Souls (SoZ #4) - 5680 K Loc Finished
Book 5. Cheat the Grave (SoZ #5) - 5834 K Loc Finished
Book 6. The Irish Warrior - 6202 K Loc Finished
Book 7. The Irish Devil - 4449 K Loc Finished
Book 8. Savor the Moment - 5327 K Loc Finished
Book 9. Venom's Bond - PDF 147 pages Finished
Book 10. The River Devil - 5610 K Loc Finished
Book 11. The Southern Devil - 5226 K Loc Finished
Book 12. The Northern Devil - 4290 K Loc Finished
Book 13. Finding her Perfect Master - 4790 K Loc Finished
Book 14. Menagerie - 6111 K Loc Finished
Book 15. Make Mine Midnight - 1468 K Loc Finished
Book 16. Double Double Dare me - 1180 K Loc Finished
Book 17. Bond Of Blood: A novel of Texas Vampires - 6159 K Loc Finished
Book 18. Bond of Fire: A novel of Texas Vampires - 6133 K Loc Finished
Book 19. Bond of Darkness: A novel of Texas Vampires - 5863 K Loc Finished
Book 20. Against all Odds - 4835 K Loc Finished
Book 21. Saying Goodbye to the Sun - 4397 K Loc Finished
Book 22. The Lake & 16 other stories - 808 K Loc FInished 
Book 23. Kisses like the Devil - 4245 K Loc Finished
Book 24. The Devil She Knows - 4361 K Loc Finished


Short Stories:
1. Master's Thief - 257 K Loc Finished
2. Shapeshifter's Craving - 396 K Loc Finished
3. Seychelles Sunset - 284 K Loc Finished
4. Next Big Thing - 487 K Loc Finished
5. Goodbye Blues, Hello Love - 686 K Loc FInished
6. Wild Woman - 548 K Loc Finished
7.Red Satin - 473 K Loc Finished
8. Hot for the Reunion - 462 K Loc Finished
9. His Voice, His Command - 486 K Loc FInished
10. Tween Hopeful & Hopeless - 510 K Loc Finished
11. Haunted by the Past - 394 K Loc Finished
12. The Bad Widow - 312 K Loc Finished
13. Song of the Swan - 266 K Loc Finished
14. Message for Minerva - 302 K Loc FInished
15. Tessa's Ambassador - 274 K Loc Finished
16. Nocked for a loop 488 K Loc Finished
17, Danu, The Return - 571 K Loc Finished
18. Hot Moon Rising - 331 K Loc Finished
19. The Christmas Scandal -Not - 356 K Loc Finished
20. Spirit's Release - 327 K Loc Finished
21. Kayla's Birthday Present - 236 K Loc Finished
22. Erotique - 253 K Loc Finished
23. Peak Energy - 487 K Loc Finished
24.  Door Prize – 324 K Loc Finished
25. Desire in the Dark – 518 K Loc Finished
26. Scoring – 398 K Loc Finished
27. Larkspur – 476 K Loc Finished
28. Changing Perspective – 316 K Loc Finished
29. Her very Special Robot – 392 K Loc Finished
30. Sin Eater – 408 K Loc Finished
31. Stakeout for Love – 490 K Loc Finished
32. Unexpected Comfort – 355 K Loc Finished
33. Waiting at Eros – 267 K Loc FInished
34. Eland – 369 K Loc Finished
35. Saturday night Fever – 278 K Loc Finished
36. Interlude in Pearl – 222 K Loc Finished
37. Take me – 296 K Loc Finished
38. Maui Heat – 452 K Loc FInished
39. Better Late than Never – 402 K Loc Finished
40. Hunting Evander – 231 K Loc Finished
41. Just Like Old Times – 175 K Loc Finished
42. Undercover Lover: Take Me Lover – 833 K Loc Finished
43. Winter’s Passage – 803 K Loc Finished
44. Playing Hardball – 499 K Loc Finished
45. Spirit Lifter – 429 K Loc Finished
46. Bride’s Holiday Gift – 547 K Loc Finished
47. Thrill of the Hunt – 412 K Loc Finished
48. Desire in the Dark – 528 K Loc Finished
49. Skin Magic – 408 K Loc Finished
50. Reaper’s Justice –537 K Loc Finished 
51. Not just an Orgy – 357 K Loc Finished
52. Maui Rekindled – 1558 K Loc Finished
53. Lap Dance – 517 K Loc Finished


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Adelaide Einstein * by April L. Hamilton (6/3)
310 pages; 5983 locations
2. *Elvis Has Not Left the Building * by J. R. Rain (6/5)
no pages; 3909 locations
3. *Strange Future: A 23rd Century Guide for the 21st Century Cynic * by Joshua Smith (6/6)
190 pages; 2805 locations
4. *Getting Rid of Rosie * by Lynda Simmons (6/11)
384 pages; 5296 locations
5. *The Last Time I Was Me * by Cathy Lamb (6/20)
352 pages; 4462 locations
6. *The Good Mood Diet: Feel Great While You Lose Weight* by Susan Kleiner PhD and Bob Condor (6/21)
240 pages; 3733 locations
7. *Olive Kitteridge * by Elizabeth Strout (6/23)
288 pages; 4720 locations
8. *It's Not About the Cookies * by K. A. Thompson (6/26)
no pages; 4700 locations
9. *The Loyal Traveler * by Brian Schan (6/2
350 pages; 5371 locations
10. *Victory Cove * by Maureen Miller (6/29)
258 pages; 4312 locations
11. *The Writing Experience* by George Angus (6/30)
no pages; 596 locations


----------



## ElaineOK

Oct. 09 -- 8; Nov. 09 -- 4, Dec. 09 -- 7, Jan. 10 -- 8, Feb. 10 -- 4, Mar. 10 -- 9, Apr. 10 -- 6, May 10 -- 3, June 2,

1. My Father, the Captain: My Life With Jacques Cousteau, by Jean-Michel Cousteau and Michael Paisner, 272 pages (I got this for Kindle, but it is no longer showing available for Kindle.);

2. The Now Habit







, by Neil Fiore 224 pages (was $9.99 when I bought it, Penguin has since raised the price).

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## ayuryogini

My Placeholder:


*DATE **BOOK**AUTHOR**LOCATIONS*June 6Vision in White







Nora Roberts 4824June 12 Bed of Roses







Nora Roberts 5930June 18 Bulls Island







Dorothea Benton Frank 5939


----------



## crebel

06-01 The Proposition, Judith Ivory (kindle) 5708 locations     HR - a My Fair Lady story w/the m/f roles reversed
06-03 Primitive, Mark Nykanen (kindle) 3789 locations (it seemed much longer)     A thought-provoking and graphic thriller about global warming, big oil and national security
06-04 Miss Winthorpe's Elopement, Christine Merrill (kindle) 3394 locations      A light HR w/a HEA ending
06-05 Too Wicked To Kiss, Erica Ridley (kindle) 6269 locations    gothic HR
06-06 My Name is Russell Fink, Michael Snyder (kindle)   5606 locations Inspirational Fiction, almost stopped reading during the first 1/3, it wouldn't go on a re-read list for me
06-07 Lessons in Desire: Cambridge Fellows Mysteries, Book 2, Charlie Cochrane (kindle)   
06-08 Revenge Wears Rubies, Renee Bernard (kindle) 5181 locations     steamy HR
06-09 Motherhood is Murder, Diana Orgain (kindle) 4613 locations    cozy mystery
06-09 In Bed With the Duke, Christina Dodd (kindle) 5200 locations     HR with a somewhat unsatisfying conclusion - I want an epilogue
06-10 All I Ever Wanted, Ellen Fisher (kindle) 5516 locations      contemporary romance with some mystery too
06-10 This Pen For Hire, Laura Levine (kindle) 3014 locations      This was a freebie in the last month or so, first of the Jaine Austen cozy mystery series, I thought it was a lot of fun and a quick read. I'll look for the next few when I go on another buying spree
06-11 The Wild Marquis, Miranda Neville (kindle) 4970 locations      HR
06-12 Doan & Carstairs Mysteries, Book One, Norbert Davis (kindle) 956 locations    a short story, not a book in the 1940s detective series
06-13 Sprinkle With Murder, Jenn McKinlay (kindle) 3685 locations      funny new cozy with great cupcake recipes at the end


----------



## nelmsm

1. A Meeting in Corvallis: A Novel of the Change   S.M. Stirling,  10,756 locations  6/5/10
2. Vicious  Kevin O'Brien  6,345 locations  6/15/10
3. The Third World War  Humphrey Hawksley  7600 locations  6/27/10
4. Knoxville 1863  Dick Stanley  4,379 locations  6/30/10  (good read if you like the genre)


----------



## Aravis60

Current reads:
1. Anne of Ingleside by L.M. Montgomery (started 6/1
2. Carpe Jugulum by Terry Pratchett (started 6/26)

Finished in June:
1. The Mysterious Benedict Society by Trenton Lee Stewart (started 5/24, finished 6/1)- 506 pgs. 
2. The Mysterious Matter of I.M. Fine by Diane Stanley (started and finished 6/1)- 201 pgs. 
3. Have a Little Faith by Mitch Albom (started 6/3, finished 6/6)- 249 pgs. 
4. Olive Kitteridege by Elizabeth Strout (started 6/7, finished 6/10)- 286 pgs. 
5. The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner by Stephenie Meyer (started and finished 6/10)- 178 pgs. 
6. Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet by Jamie Ford (started 6/12, finished 6/16)- 285 pgs. 
7. Anne's House of Dreams by L.M. Montgomery (started 6/6, finished 6/1- 216 pgs.
8. No Place for a Lady by Maggie Brendan (started 6/16, finished 6/19)- 304 pgs.
9. The Light Fantastic by Terry Pratchett (started 6/21, finished 6/22)- 241 pgs. 
10. The Thirty-Nine Steps by John Buchan (started 5/30, finished 6/23)- 144 pgs. 
11. Living Organized: Proven Steps for a Clutter-Free and Beautiful Home by Sandra Felton (started 5/30, finished 6/24)- 224 pgs.
12. Highland Fling by Jennifer LaBrecque(started 6/ 23, finished 6/24)- 256 pgs. 
13. Equal Rites by Terry Pratchett (started 6/23, finished 6/26)- 213 pgs.
14. The Eyre Affair by Jasper Fforde (started 6/26, finished 6/29)- 374 pgs.


----------



## egh34

Monitoring my slump very closely, but June has gotten off to a very good start:

1. McKettricks Luck by Linda Lael Miller-finished 6-1-10 ****
2. McKettricks Pride by Linda Lael Miller-finished 6-5-10***
3. Lost and Found by Jacqueline Sheehan-finished 6-12-10 ***
4. McKettricks Heart by Linda Lael Miller-finished 6-12-10 ***
5. Outlander by Diana Gibaldon finished 6-22-10 *****
6. Sh*t My Dad Says by Jason Halpern finished 6-23-10 ***
7. Shoot to Thrill by PJ Tracy finished 6-28-10 ****
8. Sizzlin' Sixteen by Janet Evanovich finished 6-27-10 ***


----------



## Margaret

1. _Milrose Munce and the Den of Professional Help_ by Douglas Cooper 2907 locations   
Mildly entertaining tale of a boy who actually does see dead people
2. _Savor the Moment_ by Nora Roberts 5327 locations  
I was eagerly waiting for this book, the latest installment in Robert's Wedding Quartet. It was a
disappointment - very little conflict and no surprises.
3._Tea with the Black Dragon_ by R.A. MacAvoy 2126 locations    
Intriguing mix of fantasy, mystery and romance - I really liked it.
4. _Firefly Island_ by Daniel Arenson 5816 locations    
Great fantasy story. I would love a prequel telling how the fire children came to be.
5. _A Happily Ever After of Her Own_ by Nadia Lee 817 locations 
I am a big fan of fractured fairy tales, but this one did not work for me; characters were flat; plot
needed more development
6. _Living Dead in Dallas: a Sookie Stackhouse Novel_ by Charlaine Harris 291 pages   
The second Sookie Stackhouse book and it is much like the first - good story and well drawn 
characters. I will be coming back for the rest of the series. 
7. _The Merry-Go-Round_ by Donna Fasano 4058 locations  
Good story, but I had difficulty emphasizing with the heroine
8. _Fireflies in December_ by Jennifer Erin Valent 2870 locations   
Sweet coming of age story combined with one family's fight against racial prejudice
9. _Fairy Tale Fail_ by Mina Esguerra 2090 locations  
Quick, light read, slightly predictable romance
10. _Thin Blood_ by Vicki Tyley 3580 locations  
Murder mystery with a very likable protagonist; the ending seemed a bit contrived to me
11. _Twenty-Somewhere_ by Kristan Hoffman 4398 locations   
Really liked the story and the characters; was not too fond of the eposodic way it was told
12. _The Last Child_ by John Hart 9267 locations    
Touching and suspenseful story about a young boy's search for his missing sister
13. _Sizzling Sixteen_ by Janet Evanovich 5036 locations   
Typical Stephanie Plum - just fun to read


----------



## Emily King

Total Locations for June - *45,571*

1. Beast Behaving Badly by Shelly Laurenston - 6991 locations - finished 06/04/2010
2. Bullet by Laurell K. Hamilton - 6561 locations - finished 06/06/2010
3. 33 A.D. by David McAfee - 5296 locations - finished 06/12/2010
4. The Lake and 16 Other Stories by David McAfee - 823 locations - finished 06/13/2010
5. The Scent of Shadows by Vicki Pettersson - 7779 locations - finished 06/16/2010
6. The Taste of Night by Vicki Pettersson - 6969 locations - finished 06/21/2010
7. The Better Part of Darkness by Kelly Gay - 4986 locations - finished 06/25/2010
8. The Touch of Twilight by Vicki Pettersson - 6166 locations - finished 06/29/2010


----------



## 1131

*The Martian Child * by David Gerrold Audio 4 hours 50 mins
*Catherine and the Captain* by Margaret Lake Kindle 10518 locations
*The Lost Fleet : Victorious * by Jack Campbell Kindle 5304 locations
*This Time Together: Laughter and Reflection * by Carol Burnett Audio 5 hours 40 mins
*The Daughter of Time* by Josephine Tey Audio 5 hours 15 mins
*Supreme Courtship* by Christopher Buckley Kindle 4615 locations
*Deathworld 2* by Harry Harrison Kindle 1607 locations
*Valley of the Horses* by Jean Auel HC 502 pages


----------



## SinCityReader

1. Booth's Sister







by Jane Singer 2041 locations / 228 pages Started 5/29/10 - Finished 6/6/10

2.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

1.  Finished:  Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon.
2.  Finished:  Voyager by Diana Gabaldon.
3.  Finished:  Drums of Autumn by Diana Gabaldon.
4.  Reading:  The Fiery Cross by Diana Gabaldon.  (Still reading this one).
5.  Finished:  Breathless by Dean Koontz
6.  Finished:  Portal by Imogen Rose.
7.  Finished: The Little Girl in My Room & Other Stories by Claire Farrell.  (What a weird book!)


----------



## akagriff

1.  The Postmistress-  Sarah Blake. 5167 loc.  6/2


----------



## geko29

For something different, I'm doing only free books this month (and probably next as well). It's kinda fun.

*Hostage* by Don Brown; 6,133 locs, 352 pp; Another great legal thriller. Less preachy than its predecessor.
*Defiance* by Don Brown; 6,581 locs, 336 pp; Continuing the awesome story from the previous two, but ratcheting the preachiness up a bit.
*Black Sea Affair* by Don Brown; 6,418 locs, 336 pp; Exciting military thriller marred by dialogue stolen directly from Crimson Tide.
*Perdido Street Station* by China Mieville; 11,405 locs, 640 pp; Amazing steampunk story, but relentlessly over-descriptive.
*The Killing Room* by John Manning; 5,353 locs, 484 pp; A genuinely scary ghost story, and an exceptionally quick read, given the length.

Running totals: 5 books, 35,890 locations, 2,168 pages.


----------



## meljackson

Maggie Sweet by Judith Minthorn Stacy- finished June 3.     
A Bride Most Begrudging- finished June 6.      
The Dark Tide- finished June 10.     
Don't Look Twice- finished June 10.    
Reckless- finished June 12.      
Thirteen Reasons Why- finished June 13.     
Half Truths and White Lies- finished June 14     
House Rules- finished June 17.       
High Five- finished June 18.      
Saving Sailor- finished June 20.     
Lone Wolf- finished June 21.     
Stone Rain- finished June 24.     
Sarah's Key- finished June 25.       Loved this one!
Dreamland- finished June 26.     
The Blind Side- finished June 29.    
The Innocent- finished June 30.


----------



## joanne29

I am in again!

1. Not Without Hope by Nick Schuyler 256 pgs. 6/03      good inspirational story
2. Olive Kitteridge by Elizabeth Strout 306 pgs 6/6      very good
3. Unsweetined by jodie Sweetin 256 pgs. 6/8     good
4. I'll Scream Later by Marlee Matlin 336 pgs. 6/11      pretty good
5. Wishful Drinking by Carrie Fisher 176 pgs. 6/11      short but Hilarious 
6. Columbine by Dave Cullen 464 pgs.       excellent
7. The Little Girl in My Room by Claire Farrell 100 pgs. 6/12       very good
8. Losing It by Valerie Bertinelli 288 pgs. 6/14      pretty good
9. The Road of Lost Innocence by Somaly Mam 208 pgs. 6/15       incredible
10.  What I Thought I knew by Alice Eve Cohen 208 pgs. 6/16       loved it
11. A Little Bit Wicked by Christin Chenoweth 256 pgs. 6/18      very good
12. The Gift by Richard Paul Evans 352 pgs. 6/21       wonderful
13. The Dead Don't Dance by Charles Martin 352 pgs. 6/25     good
14. Songs for the Missing by Stewart O'Nan 304 pgs. 6/28    ; boring
15. Home Safe by Elizabeth Berg 288 pgs. 6/28       loved it


----------



## Becky Hill

I just finished Skye Savoy's, Finding Her Perfect Master. It was hard to put down.
I plan to read Gena Showalter's, The Darkest Passion and Ilona Andrews, Magic Bleeds.


----------



## Madeline

1. One For The Money by Janet Evanovich, Finished 6/1/10 (*****)
2. Two For The Dough by Janet Evanovich, Finished 6/3/10
3. The Real Enemy by Kathy Herman, Finished 6/4/10, (***) 
4. Thin Blood by Vicki Tyley, Finished 6/5/10 (****) 
5. Naked in Death (Book #1) by JD Robb, Finished 6/7/10 (*****)
6. The Passage by Justin Cronin,  Finished 6/12/10 (*****)
7. Currently reading Glory in Death (Book #2) by JD Robb


----------



## Dennis Phillips

Neekeebee said:


> June is right around the corner, and since I don't see a June Group Book Count thread yet, I'll start one.
> 
> Happy reading, everyone!
> 
> Currently Reading:
> *The American Patriot's Almanac* - William J. Bennett and John Cribb (K loc. 4308- )
> 
> Finished Reading:
> 
> 6/2: *Faefever *- Karen Marie Moning (Sony, H/C 352 pages)
> 6/4: *Escaping Celia* - T. C. Beacham (K 3838 loc.)
> 6/8: *Helen's Babies* - John Habberton (K 1624 loc.) Funny read that was recommended in May Book Reading Game thread.
> 6/11: *Thin Blood* - Vicki Tyley (K 3580 loc.) Decent mystery, plot a tad aimless in the middle.
> 6/12: *Warriors* - George R. R. Martin and Gardner Dozois, Editors (H/C p647-736) I only got this anthology to read the GRRM story.
> 6/16: *Oprah* - Kitty Kelley (Sony, H/C 544 pages)
> 6/17: *Smoky Mountain Tracks* - Donna Ball (K 4261 loc.)  Excellent dog mystery.
> 6/19: *Dreamfever* - Karen Marie Moning (Sony, H/C 400 pages)
> 6/21: *The Brass Verdict* - Michael Connelly (Sony, H/C 432 pages)
> 6/22: *Rapid Fire* - Donna Ball (K 4302 loc.)
> 6/24: *Gun Shy -Donna Ball* (K 3443 loc.) Hope she writes more in this series!
> 6/24: *The Carnivorous Carnival* - Lemony Snicket (K 2333 loc.)
> 
> Best read of the month, so far.
> 
> N


I'm new here. What is the purpose of this thread?


----------



## Toby

Keeps you motivated. It's nice to see your books that you finished listed together for the month. It's nice to see what others are reading. Good suggestions of books for future readings. Then, someone here calculates the total book Loc's from everyone's totals at month's end. Why? Don't know, but I am curious as to why.


----------



## Leslie

Everyone,

I am unstickying this thread. Update your lists for June and count yourself in for July, if you want. The July thread has been started and is stickied at the top of the board.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## drenee

Dennis Phillips said:


> I'm new here. What is the purpose of this thread?





drenee said:


> One of the threads I love is So What Are You Reading?." Today it strikes me that as a group we read a lot of books per month.
> I know some of you read a lot faster and go through a lot more books each month. But I thought it might be interesting to see
> how many books we read as a group, DTB and K-books, for a month.
> 
> I guess we would have to say books that we started and finished in the month of October.
> Anyone else interested, or am I just bored today?
> 
> deb


----------



## Neekeebee

Wow, was it all the way back in September that we all started doing this?  It's become part of my routine now: finish a book, update KB post.  It's really helped me to keep my books in order in my book journal, b/c I keep falling behind there.  

N


----------



## drenee

I too have made the KB thread part of my routine.  
Which reminds me, I need to update June and start July.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

Is anyone still totalling these?


----------



## Annalog

BTackitt said:


> Is anyone still totalling these?


I ran out of time after getting chickens.


----------

